# Scientists confirm existence of elusive 117th element



## Desmond (May 4, 2014)

I can't believe that no one posted about this.



> After four years of painstaking research, the discovery of the periodic table's 117th element has been confirmed. Element 117, otherwise known as ununseptium, was originally discovered back in 2010 by a group of American and Russian physicists with the Joint Institute for Nuclear Research (JINR). However, it has taken years for the discovery to be replicated by another independent team, which the International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry (IUPAC) requires. Now the element, with the approval of the IUPAC, can be named and added to the periodic table, extending our understanding of transuranium elements.
> 
> The newest instance of element 117 was created by a team at the GSI Helmholtz Center for Heavy Ion Research in Germany, whose findings were published in Physical Review Letters. Like the team at the JINR, the group managed to create the element by firing Calcium isotopes at radioactive Berkelium — which is no simple task. "Making element 117 is at the absolute boundary of what is possible right now," Professor David Hinde of the Australian National University told I ****ing Love Science. As with other transuranium elements, ununseptium is highly unstable, and has a brief half life of about 80 milliseconds. However, that's still longer than expected, suggesting that there may be an "island of stability" beyond element 118 where elements have half-lives of hours, days, or even years. With the confirmation of element 117 comes, according the paper's authors,"an important step towards the observation of even more long-lived nuclei of superheavy elements located on an 'island of stability.'"



Source : *www.theverge.com/2014/5/3/5676578/scientists-confirm-existence-of-elusive-117th-element


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 4, 2014)

Well Well Well .... an other thing to be added to the syllabus ! beware upcoming gen !


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2014)

For those, who want to know how they named this element as ununseptium..

In latin, 'un' means 1 and 'septum' means 7. So for this element with atomic number of 117, they named un(one)-un(one)-septium(7) = 117.


----------



## Pasapa (May 4, 2014)

^yea, anyone who studied in plus one knows that..


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2014)

^ Not all the people remember it..


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 4, 2014)

Remembered of discovery of 115 at the day off launch of last map of COD


----------



## GamerSlayer (May 4, 2014)

I hate Chemistry.... But i am reading this, interesting! But anyways, this is practical chemistry. Different from that crap in school!


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 4, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> I hate Chemistry.... But i am reading this, interesting! But anyways, this is practical chemistry. *Different from that crap in school*!



A little bit of disagreement my Friend.

 The School syllabus or the method of teaching might be crap,but not the elementary knowledge we gather from books in School.

This crap (as so referred by you) is the *foundational base* for todays' 117th element in the periodic table.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 4, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> A little bit of disagreement my Friend.
> 
> The School syllabus or the method of teaching might be crap,but not the elementary knowledge we gather from books in School.
> 
> This crap (as so referred by you) is the *foundational base* for todays' 117th element in the periodic table.


But this is not necessary for everyone then why do indian parents believe that every child should be an IITian or a Doctor ? ... everyone doesn't want to be a chemist ! searching about the 118th element !


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> For those, who want to know how they named this element as ununseptium..
> 
> In latin, 'un' means 1 and 'septum' means 7. So for this element with atomic number of 117, they named un(one)-un(one)-septium(7) = 117.



That is standard IUPAC nomenclature.


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2014)

^ These are the systematic (temporary) names assigned by IUPAC, until it gets the permanent name.


----------



## doomgiver (May 5, 2014)

why isnt the element named Master Chief?


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2014)

^ He is busy with Cortana


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 5, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> But this is not necessary for everyone then why do indian parents believe that every child should be an IITian or a Doctor ? ... everyone doesn't want to be a chemist ! searching about the 118th element !


That is the way we are being brought up in a so called SLAVE SOCIETY ,where we are only satisfied with our jobs(not everybody like their particular ones),bank balance(not everyone has a hefty balance),prospering life(a lot of luck factor goes along with your hard work)...
We are *not made to think in a unique elementary *way since childhood, that is the system crap which were being loaded onto us FORCIBLY.

Our way of thinking and work only goes by the system of colonialism,where you are made to think,do,function like a zombie clerk AT ANY LEVEL. No matter what your position is up in the Hierarchical level in jobs at  Govt./Semi Govt./Private sectors. No matter how better you earn than others. Where is the so called INNOVATION? INNOVATIVE IDEAS within our jobs?

We are mere copycats  in the world of Technology.

That is the reason why: Bill Gates,Steve Jobbs,Mark Zuckerberg,Jan Koum + Brian Acton(WhatsApp founders),Kevin Systrom + Mike Krieger(Instagram Founders),...and the LEGENDS ---> Larry Page + Sergey Brin(Google) does not belong to this Hopeless Country,which we all love within.

Remember : Mr. Satya Nadella, Mr. Rajeev Suri, Ms. Indra Nooyi ,etc...the yesteryears children of our country, may make us proud or for themselves,but they are HIRED only by the respective companies. They are not the FOUNDERS.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2014)

Should be Septimus Prime


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 5, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> That is the way we are being brought up in a so called SLAVE SOCIETY ,where we are only satisfied with our jobs(not everybody like their particular ones),bank balance(not everyone has a hefty balance),prospering life(a lot of luck factor goes along with your hard work)...
> We are *not made to think in a unique elementary *way since childhood, that is the system crap which were being loaded onto us FORCIBLY.
> 
> Our way of thinking and work only goes by the system of colonialism,where you are made to think,do,function like a zombie clerk AT ANY LEVEL. No matter what your position is up in the Hierarchical level in jobs at  Govt./Semi Govt./Private sectors. No matter how better you earn than others. Where is the so called INNOVATION? INNOVATIVE IDEAS within our jobs?
> ...


I agree to each and every line you said mister !


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> That is the way we are being brought up in a so called SLAVE SOCIETY ,where we are only satisfied with our jobs(not everybody like their particular ones),bank balance(not everyone has a hefty balance),prospering life(a lot of luck factor goes along with your hard work)...
> We are *not made to think in a unique elementary *way since childhood, that is the system crap which were being loaded onto us FORCIBLY.
> 
> Our way of thinking and work only goes by the system of colonialism,where you are made to think,do,function like a zombie clerk AT ANY LEVEL. No matter what your position is up in the Hierarchical level in jobs at  Govt./Semi Govt./Private sectors. No matter how better you earn than others. Where is the so called INNOVATION? INNOVATIVE IDEAS within our jobs?
> ...



Lets not forget that some of these guys were dropouts. Therefore, education isn't really a factor.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Lets not forget that some of these guys were dropouts. Therefore, *education isn't really a factor.*


The real factor is OPPORTUNITIES !, very rare in INDIA.


----------



## rish1 (May 6, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> The real factor is OPPORTUNITIES !, very rare in INDIA.



its not like USA is a paradise..

their laws are just damn strict .. 

just go slightly over speed , you get a speeding ticket right there and then and you become a criminal and Big companies will have trouble hiring you because you have a criminal record

more than half of their population is incarcerated 

download a song/movie from torrent get jailed

if your dog shits on road and you don't pick up the dog's **** with your hand and throw it away get jailed for 2 years  

even pissing in a public place( which is so famous in india )  will also earn you jail time

smoke a drug ( which is a very normal thing there )  get jailed even for few hours or a simple fine and your life is screwed you won't get a job anywhere..  

and then people carry guns in their pockets .. so one has to be extra careful

and some things like these

*www.phonearena.com/news/Kid-uses-A...nds-up-busted-for-illegal-wiretapping_id55140

then majority people are always in debt all the time.. starting a business there is just a dream..
most Americans dream is only to get out of debt ..

But yeah *20-30 $ earnings per hour* as a Plumber/Repairmen is Awesome..  afterall they are a developed country and plus you get to be whatever you want to be .. 

eg - a Videogamer, ( indians can only dream )

plus if you are a waiter , janitor , taxi driver you are not looked down upon like you do in india


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 6, 2014)

rish said:


> its not like USA is a paradise..
> 
> their laws are just damn strict ..
> 
> ...




That is the whole point of discussion.
They don't have unnecessary,illogical vanities and egos.

In AMERICA work is worship...


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2014)

I think the biggest difference is that in the US, they don't play politics on caste or religion. They run politics on issues such as welfare and healthcare.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the biggest difference is that in the US, they don't play politics on caste or religion. They run politics on issues such as welfare and healthcare.


Point ! and if you live in such a country with those laws you get used to that .


----------



## rish1 (May 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the biggest difference is that in the US, they don't play politics on caste or religion. They run politics on issues such as welfare and healthcare.



its because they don't have many caste and religions...

95 % of population are either Christians or jews ( By birth not by mind ) and they have only 1 god unlike in india every different temple for every different type of god and religion plus here there are so many castes ..

its nothing bad its just different .. they have their issues we have ours.. for eg- like i said before Gun laws there are a very big deal... but its not so much in india on a general level.. 

Drugs are so famous there.. that is a lot bigger issue there.. in india its not such a big deal..

people are happy here with alcohol,tobacco,smoking..
- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Point ! and if you live in such a country with those laws you get used to that .



same way you should get used to corruption,religions,castes, if you live in india ..  

you should thank god at least we are not born in ****ed up countries like north korea.. where you can't even access internet if you are not a government official .. whastapp,facebook,instagram is blocked there.. government monitors every online activity stricter than USA .. i read somewhere smartphones are banned also not sure.. and thankfully we are not born in countries where constantly people are getting killed in Wars in this day and age.. 

if you don't like where you live move to a better place if you can .. if you can't then adapt or perish..


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 6, 2014)

Endorsing the true facts and views by everybody,I think we are deviating away from the topic.
Yes it's not a wholesome paradise or utopian society in the West,but whatever negative aspect  they possess is far outweighed by their positive attitude,unique thinking,work culture,ethos,etc...

Hence,the result to Success.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2014)

rish said:


> its because they don't have many caste and religions...
> 
> 95 % of population are either Christians or jews ( By birth not by mind ) and they have only 1 god unlike in india every different temple for every different type of god and religion plus here there are so many castes ..
> .




From your quote, 95% is a bit of a stretch, I believe that around 70% of the US population would be Christians and less than 4-5% would be Jews. The rest of the people are of many other religions. Hell, even among the 70% Christians, around 50% don't follow religious practices and do not consider themselves religious.

USA is more liberal and they do not push a religious agenda. People of almost every religion live there too, but the politicians do not run politics over it. 

As for races (casteism is a type of racism), there are people who are native americans, caucasians, people of german, swiss, swedish, italian, spanish, mexican, iraqi, indian, african decents etc. Interracial marriages are not scorned over over there and therefore, there are many people who are of mixed races but they do not face prejudice since the government enforces freedom to do whatever you want in this regard.

Except the native americans, everyone else is of some or the other decent. I must say that America is just as diverse as India, if not a little less. However, racism is not tolerated there, the politicians do not show favourism towards any religion.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> Endorsing the true facts and views by everybody,I think we are deviating away from the topic.
> Yes it's not a wholesome paradise or utopian society in the West,but whatever negative aspect  they possess is far outweighed by their positive attitude,unique thinking,work culture,ethos,etc...
> 
> Hence,the result to Success.



We must always learn from the positive aspects of other societies but reject the negative aspects.


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2014)

Point is, they only see the scientists as scientists; Religion has no place in the field of science there.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2014)

Edit : We should get on topic before the mods close this thread.


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2014)

The new periodic table:

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/05/article-2620508-1D9589F500000578-982_634x422.jpg


----------



## rish1 (May 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> From your quote, 95% is a bit of a stretch, I believe that around 70% of the US population would be Christians and less than 4-5% would be Jews.



yeah true 95 % was a bit of stretch .. i wanted to emphasize the point



> The rest of the people are of many other religions. Hell, even among the 70% Christians, around 50% don't follow religious practices and do not consider themselves religious.



that's why i said by birth not by mind



> USA is more liberal and they do not push a religious agenda. People of almost every religion live there too, but the politicians do not run politics over it.
> 
> As for races (casteism is a type of racism), there are people who are native americans, caucasians, people of german, swiss, swedish, italian, spanish, mexican, iraqi, indian, african decents etc. Interracial marriages are not scorned over over there and therefore, there are many people who are of mixed races but they do not face prejudice since the government enforces freedom to do whatever you want in this regard.
> Except the native americans, everyone else is of some or the other decent. I must say that America is just as diverse as India, if not a little less. However, racism is not tolerated there, the politicians do not show favourism towards any religion.


[/quote]

they are ahead of time , because of literacy level , general awareness,.. yeah the government doesn't forces any favoritism because they are simply ahead of our leaders in terms of everything.. and the major part of this is because of the population .. the population there is much advanced in terms of knowledge , open mindedness , beliefs , bias etc so they know they aren't going to win votes on the basis of these aspects as the population is too much mature and beyond religions and caste like things .. like you said that there is also lot of variety in Castes  like koreans,indians,germans etc but the key difference is maturity and knowledge level of those vs the natives.. they are the very best and hardworking  people of their respective castes who have migrated in search of better opportunities . . whereas in india the population is very close minded because of closed belief systems , knowledge ,different types and variety of religious atmosphere , educational systems

it was not too long ago when black people , homosexuals were so discriminated and humiliated upon

point is they are just ahead of us in time .. government is defined by the population .. our population will take time in evolving but thanks to internet i can guarantee in the next 30-40 years when the Facebook and video gaming generation takes control of india .. india will not be very different from what usa is today..

P.s- apologies for going off topic .. last post from me .. as always it was nice having discussions desmond , kg11bg. . it opens up our way of understanding things and learnings from other's viewpoints


----------



## Inceptionist (May 6, 2014)

If you think that religion has no place in the field of science in US, you don't know what happens in the Bible belt or what Christian fanatics are trying to do. 
They are trying to introduce concept named 'Intelligent Design' into science syllabus which basically says we were created by a God and the theory of evolution is a joke.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_design

I can't imagine something like this happening in India. Thankfully, many people in US and rest of the world (with few exceptions) oppose this idea and won't take creationists seriously.


Edit:

Please edit the N-word in Rish's post.


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> If you think that religion has no place in the field of science in US, you don't know what happens in the Bible belt or what Christian fanatics are trying to do.
> They are trying to introduce concept named 'Intelligent Design' into science syllabus which basically says we were created by a God and the theory of evolution is a joke.
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_design
> ...



sorry about the n word edited it..

but isn't theory of evolution wrong or incomplete ?

i remember reading or watching documentary how theory of evolution was scientifically incomplete/wrong and that is why it remains a theory to this day.. would like to hear about it ( links ) if you are aware about recent developments ?


----------



## Inceptionist (May 7, 2014)

You need to watch Cosmos(I recommend both 1984 and 2014) then. 

Theory of Evolution is a fact, it happened and it has massive amount of evidence in its favour.

The Wikipedia article should be a good starting place with hundreds of reference links.

This video is also very nice. I'm Fan of this man.


----------



## icebags (May 7, 2014)

what is more important finding here, the 117 itself, or the IoS ?


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> If you think that religion has no place in the field of science in US, you don't know what happens in the Bible belt or what Christian fanatics are trying to do.
> They are trying to introduce concept named 'Intelligent Design' into science syllabus which basically says we were created by a God and the theory of evolution is a joke.
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_design
> ...



Creationists are mostly just normal people. The church does not enforce creationism. This is just something that people are trying to bring about but religion, though responsible, does not play a role in this. Therefore, no one should take them seriously.

- - - Updated - - -

However, I am compelled to think that the human body and the bodies of other organisms work with such perfection that it could be possible that we could have been made by another being(s). Aliens perhaps.

I do believe human beings to be robots of flesh and blood though.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Creationists are mostly just normal people. The church does not enforce creationism. This is just something that people are trying to bring about but religion, though responsible, does not play a role in this. Therefore, no one should take them seriously.



But the problem is, they are being taken seriously.




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> However, I am compelled to think that the human body and the bodies of other organisms work with such perfection that it could be possible that we could have been made by another being(s). Aliens perhaps.
> 
> I do believe human beings to be robots of flesh and blood though.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchmaker_analogy


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2014)

i don't believe in watchmaker analogy.*people who argue about humans being complex organisms requiring designer forgets that our solar system with planet like Saturn with rings were all just gas in the beginning.*a watch is designed & made in a short period of time but evolution takes millions of years.*if a cloud of gas can transform into a star with planets & satellites orbiting it with designs like rings,frozen/liquid oceans of gas,red spots etc then why is it so hard to imagine that evolution over a million years will produce organisms of complex design.*


----------



## rish1 (May 16, 2014)

has anybody seen the movie promethus ? interesting concept


----------

